# anyone got hands on with new Meadow Creek BX50?



## jerseydrew (Jan 16, 2014)

seriously considering this! would like some feedback but if not i think i may still go for it.


----------



## dauber (Jan 19, 2014)

Also looking for reviews. Was just about to pull the trigger on a TS120P push around but now I need to rethink. TS60 and TS70P looked too small so I was leaning towards the TS120P but the BX50 changes the picture as it looks more midsize.


----------



## delibsribs (Jan 28, 2014)

I love meadowcreek products. I've done the research and looked at tons of different "great" smokers. Always came back to the Meadowcreek. I have the TS 60 and while the main knock on it is that it's too small...it still holds a lot of meat weight. Three slabs, a brisket, and two butts all day long. If we are at all honest with ourselves on this forum then that diet will eventually kill a man. A happy albeit unhealthy exit. Anyhoo, the TS60 is a beast, TS70 even more beastly and anything bigger you could run a business with. All incredibly well made. And all incredibly expensive. I forget what this thread was even all about. I guess I got Little Man Syndrome when it comes to my meadowcreek TS60...so tiny they don't make them anymore. I got mine used about six months ago and love using it.


----------

